# New Cumberland Dam levels



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has been down below the New Cumberland Dam in the past few days. Are the water levels fishable? Are there fish being caugt down there yet? I have an hour and a half drive to get down there im just trying not to waste a trip if i dont have to.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, the water should be perfect tomorrow,,, haven't been there for 2 weeks though, can't wait.
We've been fishing the Beaver River Dam. It's just gettin' good.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Good to hear cant wait to get down there and get some eyes.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was down there Sunday for a bit.
One fella had caught a sauger and another got a walleye.
I don't know the water well, but two older gents were saying they needed to close the closest gate - water was a little high yet, I guess.
The wife's going to Mountaineer, so hopefully, I'll hit it Friday.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

By the way - what's the deal with the gate.
When I checked it out the first time it was open.
When I got there Sunday it was closed.
I was expecting a short hike with the gate open - boy, I was wrong.
The two older fellas rode in on bikes - great idea!


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea if the first gate is open its almost a lost cause this time of year u might get a couple fish but u cant get the bait down to the fish very well. Yea its definantly a hike to get in there im guessing about a mile, with gear its a haul. If ur lucky a train is going ur way and u can hitch a ride lol.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I hear ya - with that first gate open last weekend, I couldn't get to the bottom with a 3/8 jig.
I should be there Friday _with an old bike._
How deep is it below the dam? It seemed to be pretty deep right off the shore.
I'm thinking of bringing a second rod to sink some bait on the bottom.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just came by there an the lock next 2 the west va side was closed
twister
ps never fished there but that is when i heard it is good fishing


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea i have never really tried catfishing while eye fishing but u never know what might be in wait on the bottom of the mighty Ohio River. Normally I do my catfishing down river so there isnt nearly as many snags and the current is easier to deal with.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Twister for the update on the gates.


----------



## buckeyerunnerx (Apr 1, 2011)

Where do you park to get down there? I though about walking down from the park but I'd need a rope from there.


----------



## Small Town Country Boys (Feb 10, 2011)

There is a pull off a mile or two before the locks. Or alot of guys park above and walk down the hill, not to esy to do though.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Judging by the water level, it should be fishable. I'll give ya the link that is pretty much on an hourly basis. Here it is:http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

OK guys, I'll be at NC Sunday around 1:30 or so doing a creel survey for the ODNR. I'll be on the W.Va. side till about 8 or so I think. Hope I see some of you there and we can BS some. Hate to waste my day fishing by myself ....Hatchetman


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Just went today not a bite..................


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was there Friday. Everything looked good.
Saw someone who knew what they were doing get one off the wall jigging a spoon.
Said he lost something big too.
I was the guy with the long hair not catching fish.
Only got a few taps on a live shiner.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got a call yesterday from a friend who lives there. He got one eye and a sheephead. In my personal opinion, it is not a mile back, I'd say slightly over half mile. It takes me maybe 12-15 min to walk from the parking lot at bottom of the hill back to the damn. I walk somewhat fast,, but I don't think I walk that fast. And I'll tell ya, you';ll catch everything there:eyes, gar, lg and small mouth, cats, stripers/wipers, white bass, crappie that almost always measure over 16", skipjack....you name it, of course sheephead and carp! Lots and lots of fish. I'll either be there or Berlin tomorrow, or at least at the moment that's my plan, haven't asked her if she had plans for me yet..... By the way, I don't think the water level is too low to have a decent day. At least, that's what I'm hoping. At that level they won't usually open the wicket on the WVA side or only for a short time. Being I'm driving 75 min, I call in advance and ask will it or won't it be open!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Snake - I was there Friday.
Saw your buddy up on the wall get the eye and the sheepshead.
They were tapping my shiners, just couldn't get a solid hit.
Felt good to get out though!


----------

